# Family Holiday Photo



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

After several attempts, we finally got all 3 dogs settled down nicely enough to pose for a photo. A very patient and experienced photographer with a squeaky toy held over his head helped a lot. Warm Wishes for the Holidays and always! May you all have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a great looking family! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pic! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Holidays to you too! Everyone looks great!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Happy holidays to you and everyone else on DFC. Party on


----------

